# New knife advice. Akifusa?



## TheOneHawk (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi everyone  I'm new here and have been doing a lot of internet research on knives in the last week or two since I decided my Mercer doesn't hold a sharp enough edge for long enough. I'm really intrigued by Akifusa's, particularly the powder metal, but I can only find the ones with western handles actually for sale. I'm really interested in trying out a Japanese handle.

LOCATION
What country are you in?
Canada

KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
Gyuto

Are you right or left handed?
Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
Japanese

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
240 mm probably.

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
No.

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
400 probably. 300 preferred.

KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
Pro

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
Mostly vegetables, heaviest chopping I've done recently was cutting up some beef short ribs.

What knife, if any, are you replacing?
Mercer 9 inch Renaissance

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
Pinch.


What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
Rocking for shorter things, push cutting for taller things, everything else now and then in specific circumstances.

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?

Mostly edge retention, but I find that my current knife starts to dig into my hand a bit if I'm doing heavier cutting for an extended period of time.

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

Yes, Synthetic boards are provided by my work. 

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

Yes, I have my own personal stones.


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jun 13, 2014)

As a side point, the Akifusa Suminagashi SLD Kurouchi set is absolutely beautiful and I can't find any online information about it. While I would probably prefer a black wood handle on it and I'm not sure about the blade's hardness or anything, I'm curious about it simply because of how much I like that aesthetic. 

I'm also not set on Akifusa, it simply seems that the Powder Metal Akifusa's are pretty much what I'm looking for in a knife aside from the handle.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 13, 2014)

If edge retention is very important take a look at Takeda. He uses AS carbon steel and it has a good fame for it's superb edge retention. Tosho at Toronto carry his knives, as well as Knife Wear in Alberta. 
If you want a PM steel, take a look at some R2 offerings. Like Takamura R2 or Tanaka R2 for example. 
BTW I believe SLD is not a PM steel.


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jun 13, 2014)

Tanaka is out of my price range. Takamura doesn't seem to go above 210 mm, which I feel would just be too short for me. Takeda does look really good, though the knife is quite tall. Not sure how that would affect my cutting, I've never used a knife with that much height before. I feel like it might interfere with peeling melons but I don't know. I could just use the kitchen bread knives for that, though. Crappy though they are, they work for that job.


----------



## James (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/448. OOS, but I'd email metalmaster and see when he'd get another batch in.


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jun 14, 2014)

Oooh, nice find. I've sent off an email asking about that. Waiting isn't an issue.


----------



## BCROB (Jun 14, 2014)

where about's in Canada are you........


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jun 14, 2014)

I travel between Langley BC, Fort McMurray Alberta and Spokane Washington.


----------



## BCROB (Jun 14, 2014)

TheOneHawk said:


> I travel between Langley BC, Fort McMurray Alberta and Spokane Washington.



ah interesting , grew up in Ladner.......in Kelowna since '95 , if you get this way anytime , stop in , show you around the lil shop , all hand made......both stock removal and hand forged.......


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jun 20, 2014)

So I've been looking and emailing around for that 240mm Tanaka Gyuto. I've found it on three different sites, out of stock in all three. One supplier responded saying he had no idea when it would be coming in, as well. Anyone know a good way to find one? 

I might just default to the much easier to find Takeda's, the Tanaka just has everything I was looking for in one beautiful package.


----------



## ChipB (Jun 21, 2014)

So, glad you are considering the Akifusa. Some sites are selling them under their new moniker Harayuki. Bought the SRS15 in 240 about 1.5 months and think this blade is just awesome. This thing is absurdly thin behind the edge, has a beautiful continuous distal taper to the tip which is paper thin. The knife is a french pattern chef is right in the middle of the weight spectrum in terms of size, but is balanced beautifully right at the heel. The thing lightsabers onions and soft produce as good as any laser out there and, for those ingredients I find is a better performer than my TKC or Masakage Shimo. That said, it isn't quite as nonstick as either of the aforementioned, but it really isn't a problem at all. I find this knife comes pretty close to bringing work horse characteristics to a blade that can stand up to lasers in terms of performance.
Knife comes blazing sharp OOTB and I haven't even considered tuning it up. This knife definitely has a permanent place in my block. Highly, highly recommend it and think it could be a great knife for pro use. That said, as you work in a pro-kitchen you may want to put it through a post factory sharpening. I say this as the edge comes highly refined (possibly up to 16K grit) OOTB and may be slightly overworked as the edge did roll on me last weekend. Didn't take anything more than a few runs across a ceramic rod to bring it back into shape, but conversations I had with some members on the CKTG forums had similar things happen with their Takamura Migakis which are also use PM steels and speculated that the edges may get overworked in the factory. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jun 26, 2014)

Any opinions on this knife? https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/tanaka-240mm-gyuto-damascus-r2-ebony

It's out of my listed price range, but I kinda fell in love with the Tanaka's when I was doing research. It's a Shigeki, and I've heard they aren't always as nice as his fathers were. Should I bite the bullet and splurge on it or is there a significantly better quality knife available at that price point?


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jun 26, 2014)

Have you checked these out:

http://japanesechefsknife.com/FurinkazanR2Series.html#FuRinKaZanR2

No idea what they are like, but they caught my eye recently.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 26, 2014)

TheOneHawk said:


> Any opinions on this knife? https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/tanaka-240mm-gyuto-damascus-r2-ebony
> 
> It's out of my listed price range, but I kinda fell in love with the Tanaka's when I was doing research. It's a Shigeki, and I've heard they aren't always as nice as his fathers were. Should I bite the bullet and splurge on it or is there a significantly better quality knife available at that price point?



If you can spend that much do it. Knife looks beautiful and Tosho (Ivan and Olivia) know knives. 




> Have you checked these out:
> 
> http://japanesechefsknife.com/Furink...l#FuRinKaZanR2
> 
> No idea what they are like, but they caught my eye recently.



There is not so many reviews on FRKZ line, and the ones I found give an impression of a so so knife with unstable F&F.


----------



## ChipB (Jun 27, 2014)

TheOneHawk said:


> Any opinions on this knife? https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/tanaka-240mm-gyuto-damascus-r2-ebony
> 
> It's out of my listed price range, but I kinda fell in love with the Tanaka's when I was doing research. It's a Shigeki, and I've heard they aren't always as nice as his fathers were. Should I bite the bullet and splurge on it or is there a significantly better quality knife available at that price point?



No personal experience, but know a few who love these knives. Supposed to be very high performers, but you are really paying a bit extra for the sex appeal/f&f here. However, that is the case with about 90% of non-Honyaki or semi-custom knives above ~$400 (at least from what I've been able to glean). As an aside, while they aren't in stock, you could save about $100 grabbing one from www.**************.com if you do go in that direction. Awesome retailer BTW and a great forum there as well with guys who could tell you quite a bit more than me about those knives.



kevpenbanc said:


> Have you checked these out:
> 
> http://japanesechefsknife.com/FurinkazanR2Series.html#FuRinKaZanR2
> 
> No idea what they are like, but they caught my eye recently.



No idea either, but Asai is the blacksmith. Very, very highly regarded. From what I can gather, his Hayabusa line is absurd. No damascus for PM steel, but Aogami Super core is pretty sweet. That said, Takefu smiths in general seem to have built an identity out of crafting beautiful PM knives so if that is what you are into, probably the best area to check out. Saji and Asai seem to be the most well known.


----------



## ChipB (Jun 27, 2014)

I have zero affiliation, but it's a little weird that I couldn't link to one of the best retailers for japanese knives... site is called chef knives to go (google it). You'll find a lot of answers on their forum


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 27, 2014)

ChipB said:


> I have zero affiliation, but it's a little weird that I couldn't link to one of the best retailers for japanese knives... site is called chef knives to go (google it). You'll find a lot of answers on their forum



*Censored name?*


----------



## ChipB (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow.... Read through that thread. Serious drama. I've got no stake in that dog fight. I've clearly had a good experience with Mark and his site. Beyond that, I have no interest in engaging in some blood feud. 

Either way, my comments on the knives stand, not that they are enlightening, but hopefully helpful to some degree.


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, I saw the knife on CKTG.com, but as you said it's out of stock and they have no idea when a new one will be coming. Add in that Tosho's price is in CAD, which is also the currency I use, and it comes with a Saya and a beautiful ebony handle and the deal isn't really that much better in the end.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 28, 2014)

Man, just go, get it! That knife screams to be bought


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jul 12, 2014)

Now I'm second guessing this buy simply because I took a good look at the handles Stefan Keller is putting out and decided I need those. Problem is, there's already a beautiful ebony handle on this knife that I wouldn't want to waste. Anyone know a way of getting a Tanaka 240 R2 Damascus Wa Gyuto with either a low end or no handle?


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 12, 2014)

TheOneHawk said:


> Now I'm second guessing this buy simply because I took a good look at the handles Stefan Keller is putting out and decided I need those. Problem is, there's already a beautiful ebony handle on this knife that I wouldn't want to waste. Anyone know a way of getting a Tanaka 240 R2 Damascus Wa Gyuto with either a low end or no handle?


the site not allowed here sometimes sells knives with no handles


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jul 12, 2014)

They're out, and I emailed them (and every other seller who had them listed out of stock) and the replies I got all had no idea when or if they would receive more.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 12, 2014)

oh alright, no idea then?


----------



## James (Jul 12, 2014)

time to play the waiting game


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, I'm out of ideas myself. Just asking on the off chance someone here knows how to get in touch with either Tanaka or a Japanese distributor that would have these knives.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 12, 2014)

the only person I know that might be able to get in touch with him is Metalmaster


----------



## schanop (Jul 12, 2014)

TheOneHawk said:


> Now I'm second guessing this buy simply because I took a good look at the handles Stefan Keller is putting out and decided I need those. Problem is, there's already a beautiful ebony handle on this knife that I wouldn't want to waste. Anyone know a way of getting a Tanaka 240 R2 Damascus Wa Gyuto with either a low end or no handle?





TheOneHawk said:


> Yeah, I'm out of ideas myself. Just asking on the off chance someone here knows how to get in touch with either Tanaka or a Japanese distributor that would have these knives.



I have heard R2 is the same as SG2, so please have a look here.


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh that's fantastic, thank you.


----------

